# Can there really be a hex on this neighborhood?



## Katybug (Aug 26, 2013)

The man I work for is big time wealthy and was a confirmed bachelor at 42 until his 38 year old g'friend became preggers.....so he really doesn't count in the divorce pile. (She's a wonderful and classy lady who thought she was unable to have children, had been trying for years during her first marriage.)   But 6 other couples on his street have separated within the last year and *all of them in first and long term marriages and all over the age of 45!* 

And then there is his next street over neighbor, Paula Broadwell, who has lived there for several years with her husband and her story is below.....made nat'l news and took a major CIA Icon down..  That small area is way beyond Peyton Place!! Have no clue if Paula is still with her husband, but what fool she made of him, poor guy!



*The Petraeus scandal is a series of events that gained strong media attention when an extramarital affair between then CIA Director and retired four-star general David Petraeus and Paula Broadwell became public information. Petraeus had chosen Broadwell to be his official biographer. She co-authored All In: The Education of General David Petraeus, his biography, when Petraeus was the International Security Assistance Force commander.  On November 9, 2012, she was reported to have been involved in the extramarital affair with Petraeus that triggered his resignation as Director of the Central Intelligence Agency when it was discovered by the FBI.*

Yet another of his neighbors told me this afternoon she's getting a divorce, after 20 years, both children in college.  She suggested there is some sort of hex on the neighborhood. I believe it!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2013)

Must be something in the water!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

Wisteria Lane?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)

Petraeus was all-in, all right ...

I don't think it's a hex - I think it's just the normal moral failings of humans.


----------



## Anne (Aug 26, 2013)

A bit familiar....in one of the neighborhoods we lived in for years; suddenly, two women died, then divorces, also people married a long time.  Was a bit relieved when we decided to move.   

But, I agree with Phil...just human nature, coincidence it is happening to so many.  And sometimes these people know each other well, and when one decides to get the heck out, some will get a little more courage, and follow suit.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

It does seem to go in cycles.  Where I lived last, in a cul-de-sac of only 10 houses I had the same neighbours for 10 years then within 6 months
5 of them retired and moved to the coast, one got lucky and moved into a flasher house in the 'high' end of town, then I left so there were only 3 of the originals left.  They must have wondered if there was a hex too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It does seem to go in cycles.  Where I lived last, in a cul-de-sac of only 10 houses I had the same neighbours for 10 years then within 6 months
> 5 of them retired and moved to the coast, one got lucky and moved into a flasher house in the 'high' end of town, then I left so there were only 3 of the originals left.  They must have wondered if there was a hex too.



It does seem to go in cycles, I think mainly because that's how we live our lives for the most part.

We tend to stick with our own generation throughout our lives - we grow up together, marry together, work and retire together. All the milestones of our lives are experienced 1-2-3 together. It's no big surprise then that we all seemingly move out of an area together or get the seven-year itch at the same time.

We're like those flocks of birds that all turn at the same instant. 

In a way it's reassuring, but in any case it's difficult to live outside our own comfortable "niche". It would be like if I were to take up residence with a large group of 20-something females - we would have different milestones and our timing would be totally off.

... of course, being the wonderful, helping type of guy that I am I would strive mightily to get our timing down perfectly.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

Ahem, yes, well, good luck with that Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ahem, yes, well, good luck with that Phil.



No, I'm a monk - my religion forbids me doing that kind of thing anymore.







... stupid religion.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Aug 27, 2013)

To: That Guy

Great find on that picture!  You outdid yourself, and I remember the place well from movies and TV.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

Katybug said:


> To: That Guy
> 
> Great find on that picture!  You outdid yourself, and I remember the place well from movies and TV.



My mom loved the show.  But, being a kid, I didn't understand it until I got older...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> She suggested there is some sort of hex on the neighborhood. I believe it!




This is a book about the 22 people who died of The Curse of Tutencommen (sp). It is a real eye opener.

http://www.amazon.com/Mental-Poisoning-H-Spencer-Lewis/dp/0912057491


----------



## Katybug (Aug 29, 2013)

Phil:  In a way it's reassuring, but in any case it's difficult to live outside our own comfortable "niche". It would be like if I were to take up residence with a large group of 20-something females - we would have different milestones and our timing would be totally off.

... of course, being the wonderful, helping type of guy that I am I would strive mightily to get our timing down perfectly. 


*You are clever & witty as can be and you make me laugh w/your shenanigans.  Pardon me for being so personal and JMO, but you need to find a nice lady friend in your area to share your personality with. *


----------



## Katybug (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This is a book about the 22 people who died of The Curse of Tutencommen (sp). It is a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mental-Poisoning-H-Spencer-Lewis/dp/0912057491



*Very interesting, thx for the link.  And is there anyone who doesn't believe there was a curse on the Kennedy's? Either that or the worst darned luck in the world.  
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *You are clever & witty as can be and you make me laugh w/your shenanigans.  Pardon me for being so personal and JMO, but you need to find a nice lady friend in your area to share your personality with. *



I thank you for the wonderful compliments, but I wonder why you would then turn around and curse me with companionship.

If there's one thing I've known about myself for most of my life (except for a brief 15-year period) it is that I am a self-centered, egotistical, introspective and narcissistic personality type. Even in kindergarten, when we got our report cards twice a year, both of mine had straight A's except for "Plays well with others" - they were F's. 

It isn't that I don't enjoy the company of people - well, at least _good_ people, like on this forum - but even with good people I am the type that needs an hour of personal "recharging" time for every 10 minutes I spend with the crowd. I treasure my "ME" time - always have. 

As a kid I had a dozen of so neighborhood friends and one "best" friend. But I never missed him or them when they weren't available to play; in fact, many were the times I hoped they WOULD be gone somewhere so I could play by myself. 

I played high school football for 4 years (9th-12th grades); although our coaches always drilled into our heads that it was a TEAM I always thought of it as *me*, supported by 10 other guys. I was a star player so maybe that had something to do with it - Big Head Syndrome - but it's always been about me.

I though I could eliminate that personality, or at least control it, when I decided to get married. It was tough for me to change my thinking from one to two, and later to three and four. I know it sounds cold-blooded; looking back now I wish I could have given more of my time to them but it just wasn't - and isn't - my way.

In short, although I love the female gender I wouldn't inflict myself upon them. The ONLY way it would work would be a living-together arrangement where we both had plenty of outside interests, no resentments and no jealousies. Unfortunately I have yet to find such an arrangement and doubt that I ever will, so I have assumed my monk persona and am living it with only the occasional regret of loss of companionship. 

As I always tell everyone, it just IS.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 29, 2013)

I think you're selling yourself short, but I feel the same way.  I choose to live alone at this point in my life and cannot imagine having to consider being responsible for anyone else in my day to day life.  Geez, I've lived alone so long, and how awful this must sound, but you get used to doing what you want to do when you want to do it.  I was never this way in my younger years, but I have evolved to this way of thinking and understand exactly what you're saying.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I think you're selling yourself short, but I feel the same way.  I choose to live alone at this point in my life and cannot imagine having to consider being responsible for anyone else in my day to day life.  Geez, I've lived alone so long, and how awful this must sound, but you get used to doing what you want to do when you want to do it.  I was never this way in my younger years, but I have evolved to this way of thinking and understand exactly what you're saying.



That's it exactly!

It's like my present living arrangement - I share a two-bedroom apartment with a lady. She came along just when I was in need of new lodgings, and like Dr. Watson hooking up with Sherlock Holmes it seemed the most rational thing to do at the time to save money.

But like Dr. Watson I wonder if I haven't gotten myself in over my head. My roomie has always expressed a fondness for me bordering on affection, but I maintain my monkhood because (1) I'm not "into" having a relationship right now and (I know this sounds cruel) (2) if I WERE I don't think it would be with her. We're friends and roommates and that's it for me. 

"Doing what you want to do when you want to do it" - yup! That's the key. 

Plus, to be painfully honest (and as they say, this might be TMI) I'm still coming down from a 2-year stint as the lead bouncer ("Floor Man") and general Cock-O'-The-Walk of an adult entertainment venue (i.e.- strip club), where in my off-hours pretty much anything I wanted was mine for the asking.

That sort of thing swells one's head to unimaginable proportions, so to regain the central position of balance that I so cherish I'm now doing the solo-act thing. I'm proud to say that I've gone totally cold-turkey and haven't done a single illegal, immoral or fattening thing in over 2 years now. 

But Heaven help anyone who's standing next to me when the next swing of the pendulum happens ...


----------



## Katybug (Aug 29, 2013)

Phil:  Plus, to be painfully honest (and as they say, this might be TMI) I'm still coming down from a 2-year stint as the lead bouncer ("Floor Man") and general Cock-O'-The-Walk of an adult entertainment venue (i.e.- strip club), where in my off-hours pretty much anything I wanted was mine for the asking.

*I can honestly say I didn't see that one coming, Phil, but I've been out there/on my own for a very long time and not much shocks me anymore.  For sure, I can't top that one tho.  It's probably a very good thing to have steered your life in a different direction and you should be very proud of yourself in having done so.  Most people continue as they were.....
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *I can honestly say I didn't see that one coming, Phil, but I've been out there/on my own for a very long time and not much shocks me anymore.  For sure, I can't top that one tho.  It's probably a very good thing to have steered your life in a different direction and you should be very proud of yourself in having done so.  Most people continue as they were.....
> *



Well, it isn't as if I was expecting the bloody Spanish Inquisition ...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *Very interesting, thx for the link.  And is there anyone who doesn't believe there was a curse on the Kennedy's? Either that or the worst darned luck in the world.
> *



Definitely a curse, same curse the Middle East has.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 30, 2013)




----------

